

Open Core Is Bad For Your Software Freedom - bensummers
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=3047&blogid=41

======
tbrownaw
What matters is the _union_ of the monopolizations of the various parts of the
software stack you depend on; parts with no monopolization can be ignored.
"Open Core" is irrelevant and neither bad nor good, what matters is the
required non-open part on top.

Now it might be good for the _vendor_ by letting them and their competitors
avoid some duplication of work, but this isn't about the vendors...

